# A gif...



## Edsport (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a bit too big to post here so i'll just post a link. Click on the photo to make it bigger.
Takes about a min for the photo to fully load...
http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/EddieRoberts1/Photos/Stopwatch.gif


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

pretty cool assuming you shot and edited that!


----------



## amandalee (Sep 20, 2011)

how do you make these?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2011)

amandalee said:


> how do you make these?



They're called Animated GIFs.

I use freeware called Beneton Movie GIF.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 21, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> pretty cool assuming you shot and edited that!


Yah i did shoot and edit it. Here's another i did and it don't have as many kbs so i can post it here. It was taken with a 5D which has a max. shooting burst of 3 shots per second which wasn't enough for this shot but it was just a test...


----------



## Edsport (Sep 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> amandalee said:
> 
> 
> > how do you make these?
> ...


When installing Beneton Movie Gif software make sure you read the agreement because it's also installing something other than the GIF software. I use Microsoft's gif software...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is what i did last weekend!


----------



## Edsport (Sep 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Here is what i did last weekend!


Not showing here, all i see is a red X...


----------



## Forkie (Sep 22, 2011)

WOOOOOOWWWWW!  I love these!  I've often wondered how some of my own photos would look as animated GIFs, but never bothered to try it.  These look great!

Thread bookmarked for future dabbles!

EDIT:  I can't stop looking at yours Schwetty, it's like a TRAIN THAT NEVER F@#!%G ENDS!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2011)

Edsport said:


> Not showing here, all i see is a red X...



Try a Right Click, and see if "Show Image" or "Show Picture" is an option.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> > Not showing here, all i see is a red X...
> ...


I tried that earlier but it's working now...


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 22, 2011)

Those are awesome, is the software free?


----------



## Edsport (Sep 23, 2011)

I used Microsoft's gif animator. It's free...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2011)

you can do it with photoshop too.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 23, 2011)

Photoshop elements?  I can't wait to try this either way, I bet that couple really liked the train one...


----------



## Crollo (Oct 20, 2011)

Adobe imageready is probably the best and a lot better then any freeware software as it's a fully featured professional application, but you have to buy photoshop for it.


----------

